# Winter temperature



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

What's the temperature in your tank(s) now?

Most of my shrimp tanks are in my finished basement. With heat vent open, unheated tanks get to about 17-20 degree depending on where the tank is, closer to the floor then it gets colder. I only have heaters on in two 16G tanks, temp is 21-22 degree. 

For more than a month now I only got 1 berried shrimp in the heated tank. I'm not sure if it's too cold or photo period or what's stopping them. The baby survival rate is perfect, with shrimplets ranging from 1 to 3 months, they grow well too. Can't figure out why they just don't want to breed. Molting-wise seem normal too.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Brrrr, I'm not an expert, but 17C seems a bit chilly for shrimp.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

I find shrimp are picky and there are most than just temps that they use to rely on like pressure and other things that we don't detect. Heaters in the winter, fans in the summer, don't trick them if they don't feel other factors are right for them to breed.

Last winter my CRS took a strike, I believe I even posted a thread on PT about it and others said they seen the same thing but now this year I have 4 berried CRS in the last week or so and only have 5-6 adult sized females in there, so almost every is berried. With the wacky weather lately, my tanks have went from 68F to 76F within a few days even. Maybe it's the big swings that got them breeding, I don't know.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Darkblade48 said:


> Brrrr, I'm not an expert, but 17C seems a bit chilly for shrimp.


They will survive without a problem. That's my PFR tank and they still breed and babies grow. Breeding/growing aren't as good as when the tank was 22/23C in the summer, but still about 20%-30% of females are berried at all time. The tank was set up in July with about 15 adults and 15 juvi PFRs and now it's over 200.



getochkn said:


> I find shrimp are picky and there are most than just temps that they use to rely on like pressure and other things that we don't detect. Heaters in the winter, fans in the summer, don't trick them if they don't feel other factors are right for them to breed.
> 
> Last winter my CRS took a strike, I believe I even posted a thread on PT about it and others said they seen the same thing but now this year I have 4 berried CRS in the last week or so and only have 5-6 adult sized females in there, so almost every is berried. With the wacky weather lately, my tanks have went from 68F to 76F within a few days even. Maybe it's the big swings that got them breeding, I don't know.


Definitely agree with you here. Since I have two of these tanks so I'm trying different things and see if I can find something that helps. They eat well, grow well, just not much breeding activities.


----------

